
Lnav: The Log File Navigator - polm23
https://github.com/tstack/lnav
======
polm23
This is an impressive ncurses log viewer. It automatically and consistently
highlights different fields, and can even group multi-line messages such as
stack traces.

One neat feature I used the other day is the "go to next error" ability. Using
warning levels (I think?) you can page through errors or warnings, skipping
over routine output.

